# P&O Cadets who joined M.V Mulbera December1974



## Jerry wes (Mar 3, 2011)

I joined the Mulbera at 2am on 2 December 1974 in Dubai. There were 8 brand new cadets just out of their boxes and a CIO who's name was Dick TANNER I think, he was a retired BP master. The cadets were Simon PRESSLEY from St Neots (he went to GIBSONS for a short while around 1979/80), Jon FITTER, from Brum, Neil(?) DONALDSON from around Newcastle, Ian SPOONER from Mansfield, Phil MARSH, Dave GALLOWAY and one other who I cannot remember. Interested to know what happened to them all if anyone can help please.

Jerry W


----------



## Ian Spooner (May 6, 2011)

Hi Jerry, Ian Spooner here. I was told about your post by Dave Galloway who is now a Staff Captain with Princess Cruises. We have remained best friends since we met. He was told about your post by a Chief Engineer who thought it was him you were looking for. If you read my profile you will see we have something in common. E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY (Mar 9, 2010)

Ian Spooner said:


> Hi Jerry, Ian Spooner here. I was told about your post by Dave Galloway who is now a Staff Captain with Princess Cruises. We have remained best friends since we met. He was told about your post by a Chief Engineer who thought it was him you were looking for. If you read my profile you will see we have something in common. E-mail me at [email protected]


I am sure we sailed together somewhere, were you on Uganda in 77?


----------



## Orestes (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi there Jerry,
Phil Marsh is a Barrier Reef pilot here in Australia. He works for Torres pilots, and lives in North Queensland. I am sure if you google Torres pilots you will be able to get on to him from there
Jim Quinn


----------



## Jerry wes (Mar 3, 2011)

Orestes said:


> Hi there Jerry,
> Phil Marsh is a Barrier Reef pilot here in Australia. He works for Torres pilots, and lives in North Queensland. I am sure if you google Torres pilots you will be able to get on to him from there
> Jim Quinn


 Thanks very much for that, I have now been in contact with him


----------



## Ed Coates (Oct 25, 2018)

Jerry wes said:


> I joined the Mulbera at 2am on 2 December 1974 in Dubai. There were 8 brand new cadets just out of their boxes and a CIO who's name was Dick TANNER I think, he was a retired BP master. The cadets were Simon PRESSLEY from St Neots (he went to GIBSONS for a short while around 1979/80), Jon FITTER, from Brum, Neil(?) DONALDSON from around Newcastle, Ian SPOONER from Mansfield, Phil MARSH, Dave GALLOWAY and one other who I cannot remember. Interested to know what happened to them all if anyone can help please.
> 
> Jerry W


Hi Jerry,
This belated reply will only be of marginal interest as I don’t know any of the characters you mention. However I joined Mulbera the previous year (October 73 in Dammam) and did about 9 months on her. There were just six of us so could spread out a little. The CIO was Bob Ellingham (a Passenger Div Staff Captain) replaced after about 3 months by Bev Minter ( A great character ….a PD Staff Second, who later became chair of the MNAOA) .
The cadets were Phillip West, Chris Bailey, Pete Harris, Bruce Walton, Nick Barrett and myself. I have no idea what happened to any of them and would be interested to hear. 
The Mate ….towards the end of the time was R.O.M.(Dick) Wilson. A wonderful raconteur and superb officer, later Captain. I do know that he died several years ago.
The trip was a life affirming, adult forming rite of passage that lives vividly in my memory, helped by some good photos.
Ed Coates


----------

